# Shameless Brag Alert!



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Winter. Definitely worthy of a brag.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very huge congrats and kudos<:

Good luck getting #3<:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's so amazing!! Congrats!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice! That's definitely worth bragging about. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Way to GO!

Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome job team Winter!!!! You go girls!!!!
When's the next show?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is wonderful and you should be bragging! Way to go! Big Congrats!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I have often thought that maybe obedience was not our thing. I could have been wrong.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome job..brag away! You will be moving on up soon for sure!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Just saw your great news. Congrats on your wonderful show debut!


----------

